# 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?



## iTryX (7. März 2016)

*144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Hey Community, 

ich finde irgendwie keinen Monitor der 144Hz hat und einen schmalen Rahmen hat..
Kennt ihr solche Monitore?
So in die Richtung Dell U2515. (muss nicht ganz so sein, aber Ähnlich wäre super)
*1080p

 Budget: ~350€

Danke!


----------



## JoM79 (7. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Nein, nicht für 350 Euro.


----------



## iTryX (8. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht für 350 Euro.



Für wie viel denn so zirka?


----------



## keks4 (8. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Welche Auflösung? 
Realistischer Preisrahmen? 
Anforderungen? 
TN oder IPS?
Bildschirmdiagonale?

Edit : was der spass in etwa kosten würde können wir dir erst sagen wenn wir wissen was genau du willst


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*



iTryX schrieb:


> Für wie viel denn so zirka?


Der billigste wäre der hier Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx, 27" (UM.HG0EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iTryX (8. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Auflösung: 1080p sollte reichen
Budget: 350€
TN oder IPS sollte egal sein
~24 Zoll

Warum sind die so teuer?
Die fangen doch bei ~250€ an, zumindest die, mit dickeren Rahmen.
1440p mit 144Hz ist mir zu teuer..


----------



## Firehunter_93 (8. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Dann den Asus VG248QE. 
ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iTryX (8. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Der hat aber nicht schmale Ränder..
Komisch dass es für den Preis keinen 144Hz mit schmalen Rand gibt..
Werd ich wohl WQHD nehmen müssen..
Oder lieber einen Ultrawide statt WQHD?


----------



## keks4 (8. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*



iTryX schrieb:


> Der hat aber nicht schmale Ränder..
> Komisch dass es für den Preis keinen 144Hz mit schmalen Rand gibt..
> Werd ich wohl WQHD nehmen müssen..
> Oder lieber einen Ultrawide statt WQHD?



Für entsprechende moneten wäre ein UWQHD Monitor am besten  bleibt es bei den 350?


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*



iTryX schrieb:


> Der hat aber nicht schmale Ränder..
> Komisch dass es für den Preis keinen 144Hz mit schmalen Rand gibt..
> Werd ich wohl WQHD nehmen müssen..
> Oder lieber einen Ultrawide statt WQHD?



Willst du jetzt nen guten 144Hz Monitor oder einen der "schön" aussieht?


----------



## dbilas (8. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

144Hz und ein schmaler Rahmen sind heutzutage leider eine Seltenheit
Mir würde da nur spontan der Asus VX279Q/H einfallen. Gibt es auch als 24Zoll Variante aber hat halt nur 60Hz die man aber mit Custom Resolution Utility (CRU) anheben kann. Vom Bild her ist der durch sein AH-IPS Panel in der Preisklasse sicherlich nicht schlecht


----------



## W4RO_DE (8. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Es gibt keinen 144 Hz Monitor unter WQHD-Auflösung mit schmalem Rahmen.


----------



## iTryX (9. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Hmm, okey.
Dann wirds wohl ein WQHD Monitor.
Dachte an den Dell U2515.

Merkt man beim Zocken ein schlieren?
Ich zocke: Far Cry, Minecraft, Gta V, BO3 und eher selten CS:GO.


----------



## Thaiminater (9. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*



iTryX schrieb:


> Hmm, okey.
> Dann wirds wohl ein WQHD Monitor.
> Dachte an den Dell U2515.
> 
> ...



Dawage ich mich mal raus und sage da lohnt sich eher der genannte Dell da sich ein 144 hz erst richtig lohnt wenn man zum Großteil schnelle Shooter sowie CSGO spielt.


----------



## keks4 (9. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*



iTryX schrieb:


> Hmm, okey.
> Dann wirds wohl ein WQHD Monitor.
> Dachte an den Dell U2515.
> 
> ...



Also bei The Witcher  und Assassins Creed habe ich weder Probleme mit Input Lag noch Backlightbleeding/IPS glow, und die farben sind natürlich Genial 

Edit: 144Hz hat der halt nicht, aber man merkt zu 75% nur dann einen Unterschied zu 60Hz wenn man es vorher weiss  
(Ich werd angemotzt für die aussage in 3, 2, 1...  )


----------



## iTryX (9. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Danke ^^
Dann wirds der Dell U2515 werden!
Als Zweitmonitor sollte noch ein etwa gleich aussehender her, muss nicht 1440p haben, soll nur für Skype etc. verwendet werden!
Dell U2414H oder der S2415H?
Dachte zumindest an die^^


----------



## Thaiminater (9. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*



iTryX schrieb:


> Danke ^^
> Dann wirds der Dell U2515 werden!
> Als Zweitmonitor sollte noch ein etwa gleich aussehender her, muss nicht 1440p haben, soll nur für Skype etc. verwendet werden!
> Dell U2414H oder der S2415H?
> Dachte zumindest an die^^



Dann kannst eig nen billigen TN nehmen


----------



## Freakz2401 (9. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*



Thaiminater schrieb:


> Dawage ich mich mal raus und sage da lohnt sich eher der genannte Dell da sich ein 144 hz erst richtig lohnt wenn man zum Großteil schnelle Shooter sowie CSGO spielt.



Ich finde 144hz (oder auch 120hz) alleine im Desktop-Betrieb schon viel besser als 60hz und finde auch nicht, dass es sich nur bei schnellen Schootern lohnt.


----------



## iTryX (9. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Aber es gibt halt keine mit schmalen Rahmen..
Ich möchte ein modernes Dualsetup haben ^^


----------



## JoM79 (9. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Da es dir anscheinend hauptsächlich auf die Optik ankommt, dann kauf auch danach.


----------



## Thaiminater (10. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da es dir anscheinend hauptsächlich auf die Optik ankommt, dann kauf auch danach.



Naja er ist ja schon richtig gut und kauft sich keinen IMac


----------



## OOYL (13. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

Eizo Foris FS 2735

Der hat doch einen schönen, schmalen Rand.


----------



## iTryX (13. März 2016)

*AW: 144Hz und schmaler Rahmen? Vorschläge?*

@Thaiminater

Neee, so will ich mich nicht abzocken lassen ^^


@OOYL

Ist ein "bisschen" über meinem Budget


----------

